# sound proof curtains



## fernalfers (Nov 29, 2007)

Does anyone know where i can find blackout sound proof curtains? my room has a rear, side and front wall, but the right side is open to where the kids play area is.

I wanted to run a curtain from the front wall to the back wall on the right side to close the room off. but also wanted it to be blackout and as sound proof as can be.

Does anyone know where i can get such an item?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There really is no such thing but Thick felt or velvet curtains will stop some of the sound. If you really want to do a good job putting two layers with an air gap between the two would also work even better.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Noise blocking curtains are used in a lot of industrial applications but can be used in the home. They aren't that elegant and are typically made of mass loaded vinyl strips. Mass loaded vinyl is pretty expensive. 

This site has a few for sale and might give you some ideas.
http://www.soundproofing.org/infopages/curtains.htm

Regular curtains or drapes aren't going to do the trick. You want lots of mass and a good seal on the doorway to make it sound proof.


----------



## hannahhkelly (May 31, 2010)

The best solution for soundproofing has to be QuietRock soundproofing drywall. It’s got great reviews everywhere and seems to be really effective when it comes to cutting off noise. I’d suggest you really try it out!


----------



## Speedskater (Dec 23, 2007)

Just as there are no waterproof watches (they are now water resistant) nothing is soundproof.
For reducing sound transmission, in general if everything else is equal, then heavier is better.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

hannahhkelly said:


> The best solution for soundproofing has to be QuietRock soundproofing drywall. It’s got great reviews everywhere and seems to be really effective when it comes to cutting off noise. I’d suggest you really try it out!


Nice to revive this thread but QuietRock is not a solution for this problem. Did you read the original question?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

When we renovated our house my mother made are curtains for us. My wife picked the fabric and i just asked my mother to make them as thick as possible, i don't recall what material she put in them but i know when i hung them they were like picking up cinder blocks. my reasoning for the heavy curtains was for accoustics but i'm sure with the right material and if they are heavy enough you could help to block alot of the sounds.


----------



## Dennis Erskine (May 29, 2010)

The real problem here is there are several ways to *reduce* the sound transmission but absolutely no curtain solution which would be soundproof. Further, this is a case of attempting to second guess the OPs expectations ... a heavy curtain may make him happy...it could also disappoint.


----------



## robi17 (Jul 23, 2018)

My house is next to a school And the school kids came to the noise through the windows of my house.
But using noise reducing curtains has reduced the problem. You can try it.


----------



## WilliamSmith (Aug 23, 2019)

I am using soundproof blackout curtains from 3 years they gave marvelous soundproofing effects in room and office. Such soundproof curtains are thick and they absorb outside noise coming on their way you can install these soundproof curtains on windows and doors. You should find some best noise blocking curtains, choose according to their brands. Many companies working on it to make people life soundproofing.


----------



## neenajaquline (11 mo ago)

I can suggest the *moving blankets for soundproofing* to prevent noise go through ceilings and walls when working on high-rise buildings. This can help you find a mobile solution that ensures that your temporary _moving blankets soundproof_ blanket can be close to the noise source, regardless of its location on the site.


----------



## neenajaquline (11 mo ago)

sound blocking *curtains that block out noise* will reduce noise by 20dB or 90%. Because of the extension of working hours, the community, workers and contractors can enjoy the benefits.


----------

